# nuevo gallinero.



## folingao (Oct 7, 2012)

Muy güenas a [email protected]
Estoy cogiendo ideas de vuestros gallineros para construir el mio.
¡¡ Hacéis cosas muy bonitas !!
Un saludo.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, it is good to see other peoples chicken coops so you can have some ideas on how to build your own . 
I agree there are many beautiful chicken coops on here .


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Bien  Que las razas de gallinas tienes? perdón si mi español no es correcto 

For American and English  : Well,which breeds of chickens do you have? sorry if my Spanish isn't correct.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm glad someone here can figure all that out. Thanks for the transcription.


----------



## folingao (Oct 7, 2012)

7chicks said:


> I'm glad someone here can figure all that out. Thanks for the transcription.


Es muy fácil, le pinchas al botón derecho del ratón y le das a traducir. Así lo hago ya que no sé Inglés.


----------



## folingao (Oct 7, 2012)

Italy-Dan said:


> Bien  Que las razas de gallinas tienes? perdón si mi español no es correcto
> 
> For American and English  : Well,which breeds of chickens do you have? sorry if my Spanish isn't correct.


Aún no tengo. Me gustan las sussex.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Sussex are a great breed , good for eggs and meat .
They come in many different colours too. 
My favorite is the speckled sussex, what colour are you going to get ?

Light Sussex








Speckled Sussex








Silver Sussex








White Sussex








Red Sussex.








Brown Sussex








Buff Sussex


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Sussex are so beautiful   
I understand Spanish when I read it more easily because of English is similar to Italian. But to write in Spanish I have to take a few words from the dictionary
However thanks 7chicks


----------



## folingao (Oct 7, 2012)

Me gustan estas. Nosotros las llamamos Blancas armiñadas.
Tengo entendido que son muy dóciles y amigables.


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

She's a Light Sussex  In Italy we call this kind of Sussex "Bianco Columbia".
And then there is an Italian breed named "Ermellinata di Rovigo" which is similar.
But Sussex is Sussex!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

folingao said:


> Me gustan estas. Nosotros las llamamos Blancas armiñadas.
> Tengo entendido que son muy dóciles y amigables.


Very nice !! Beautiful bird folinago, I know you are proud... We all speak "pictures" keep em coming..
Cogburn


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, they are a very friendly and docile breed .
Perfect breed for beginners and experienced poultry keepers . 
We have keep the Bantams and the Large Fowl .
We have kept all of the colours .


----------

